# She's gone!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I cant see to type right now so will keep it short..

I put the dogs to bed after they had been digging and racing around the garden; they came in and had a drink, and went to bed.

I came in to sort the kids out and went to go out the back to the wheelie bin with a nappy 10 minutes later and Xiva had collapsed.... she was lay with her back to the crate door she never lays like that, always faces the door. 

I phoned OH to come with the car but it was already too late.

The vet says it was probably a heart attack or a stroke, and that she went quickly.. that an internal examination might have come back inconclusive but I didn't want them to cut her open.. its not going to bring her back, and he told me I was being silly blaming myself saying I should have brought her in when she was sick last night. 


I just feel so awful :crying: I haven't eaten I just feel sick. OH is going to pay to have her ashes back with me and get one of the professional photo's I got done at the free shoot last weekend. I just don't know how to cope with this there was nothing wrong with her she was only 15 months old 


Must go and get ready though Bullseye is on his way in a min and I look a state


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Oh my word hun.

I don't know what to say.

**hugs** from me and the boys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Horrible news, i'm so sorry for your loss 

r.i.p sweetheart, poor baby


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry what an awful shock for you.xxxx


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

im so so sorry , i really am . x


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh my. I really don't know what to say. I am just so so sorry for your loss  xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so so sorry to read this absolutely devastating news. :crying:

RIP sweet little girl.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry.

R.I.P sweetheart


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh my god I'm so very very sorry! 

You poor thing I can't imagine how you are feeling but know we are here for you. 

RIP Xiva, poor girl xxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh my im so sorry to hear this sad news
Our thoughts are with you and your family 
R.I.P Sweet Xiva xxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh my what awful news.

Such a shock for you. I cant believe it.

Condolances to you. Rest in peace young girl.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so so sorry, what an awful shock.
sending lots of love,
michelle x


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

so sad :crying: ***hugs***


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh i jsut don't know what to say, Such a terrible shock. my thoughts are you with you at this time of loss.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Just to add - it's not your fault, not at all. If it was a heart attack or a stroke then taking her in yesterday wouldn't have made any difference. Please don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh my.. what a shock that must have been for you. I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't think that there are any words that anyone could say to make you feel better right now, but I hope you'll be ok. The most important thing after such a shock is to make sure you get some time to rest, and not over do yourself. 

Sending you lots of love.. x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry, what an awful shock 

Run free Xiva.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, what an awful shock  

Run free Xiva xx


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Omg!! 

How devastating! Hun it isn't your fault. How often do we say that we'll wait a night or two and see how it pans out and quite often it's nothing. How were you to know!

Lots of hugs from me, and slobbery kisses from Louie, Pen and Sadie.

So sorry hun.

Sleep Tight Xiva. Don't create too much hell up there 

x x x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know what to say 

Run free Xiva xxx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my god, how awful. I am so very sorry. I can't imagine what you are feeling right now, it is the last thing you expect with such a young, ostensibly healthy dog


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

What a terrible shock for you, I am so very sorry. Hugs to you

There was nothing you could do for her so don't blame yourself.

Be happy at the bridge little girl


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:crying:
I'm so sorry to read this, Xiva was very much loved & adored.
What a sudden shock 
Big hugs. 
RIP Xiva. xx


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

It's always hard, but particularly devastating to lose one so young. Just remember, it's not your fault; she had a great life while she was here and she knew she was loved. xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry ..RIP Xiva xx


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

This is awful  I can't imagine what you must be going through... 
So sorry  x


----------



## Azule23 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am sorry. This makes me cry to read this.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh Hell :sad:... cant say anything that hasnt already been said ... So sorry

You must be in shock but know that you did nothing wrong she was loved and cared for her time was short but spent with a wonderful mum and companions..
RIP Xiva


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Absolutely devastated for you.

RIP Xiva, lovely girl xxxx


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry, run free sweet baby.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh gosh hon! 

I am so sorry for you!

Huge (((HUGS)))........................please don't blame yourself!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I feel so awful, the last thing I said to her was she was bad 'cause she dug a hole  It doesn't feel real.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry 

Run free Xiva.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

So so sorry 

Run free sweetheart.

It's always hard losing a dog, but one so young must be horrendous 

Chin up sweet - the pain will ease with time x


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh!

I am in tears just thinking about this. Many hugs, that is an awful thing to go through. 

I'm so sorry, poor little Xiva.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh so sorry to hear your sad new 

Try not to blame yourself, with the best will in the world, sadly, sometimes these things still happen.

Sleep tight Xiva :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so saddened about Xiva, you & your family are in my thoughts xxxx

Run free at the Bridge girl, Gem will show you the way


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no  Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. I can't believe it, I am so, so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to help you, I wish I could give you a huge hug. I am so sorry :crying:

Run free, Xiva, you've gone to the bridge far, far too soon, but you'll have a brilliant time there, at least- playing and running in the feilds under the sun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh wow, i'm so sorry. It was a shock when we heard woody went and now Xiva  hopefully those two have met up and are causing havoc together. Don't kick yourself, it seems it was just her time to go x

R.I.P Xiva x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my god!

I'm *so *sorry to hear this news. I feel like crying myself. Poor baby, my love and thoughts are with you and your OH.

*massive hug from me and The Terrors*

xxx


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss 

R.I.P. Xiva - run free at The Bridge.

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my god  I'm so sorry


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How very very sad. RIP Sweetheart, another puppy taken too young.


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Big hugs x


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry  RIP lovely Xiva


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh what a terrible thing to happen 
My thoughts are with you at this very sad time hun.
R.I.P. Dearest Xiva xxx


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

So sorry...

RIP Xiva ((hugs))


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG what a devastating thing to happen and to one so young :crying:

Run free little one, let all those that have gone before look after you :sad:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Such shocking news....im sooo sorry!
RIP little girl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im so sorry hun


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that   *hugs*


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Such sad news so so sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you 

R.i.p little girl, have fun waiting on the bridge


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

What an awful shock 
Such a tragedy to loose her so young.

Please don't blame yourself - there was nothing to indicate she was so ill.
And definately don't be upset that the last thing you said was about her being naughty - to me that just captures her mischievious spirit.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Deeply sorry - such a shock for you.

RIP Xiva

I'll Lend You A Pup
I will lend to you for awhile, a pup, God said. For you to love her while she lives and mourn for her when she's dead. Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe only two or three. But will you, till I call her back, take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charms to gladden you, and should her stay be brief, you'll always have her memories as solace for your grief. I cannot promise she will stay, since all from earth return, but there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search for teachers true, and from the folk that crowds life's land, I have chosen you. Now will you give her all your love and not think the labor vain, nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again?

I fancied that I heard it said "Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done," for all the joys this Pup will bring the risk of grief we'll run. We'll shelter her with tenderness, and we'll love her while we may, and for the happiness we have known forever grateful stay, but should you call him back much sooner than we've planned, we'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I couldnt belive this when I read it on fb, Im struggling to process anything helpful to say. The only thing I can think is to remember the good times you had with her, I know she was only a youngster but her life was heaped with good times. its those memories she will take with her to the bridge hun (((hugs))). Night night little lady, have a ton of fun at the bridge till your brother, sister and humans come for you xx


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen and such a shock but please don't blame yourself.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My thoughts are with you

bye for now little Xiva xxx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss. my condolences to you and your family. RIP Xiva, run free at the bridge little one


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

So sorry to read this, I can only imagine how you are feeling 
You gave a pup a happy life, however short, please don't blame yourself for something so shockingly unexpected x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so very sorry for you. I cant imagine how shocked you must be feeling now.
Dont blame yourself though, it sounds as if she had some undetectable heart or brain abnormality the way people do sometimes....at least you gave her the gift of a fantastic life whilst she was here.
Condolences from me and the midget army.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I am so so sorry hun. Please dont blame yourself.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so sorry - you must be shell shocked at the moment.

Rest in peace little one - you were taken too early.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so so sorry to hear this , I'm not very good with words but you're all in our thoughts , she was definetly very well loved ,

R.i.p beautiful girl and huge hugs to you PG xxxxxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Such a shock keep your chin up,

Run free.xx


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you. RIP Xiva


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## 1990steph (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. When you sent me a message on fb i though that u ment ran away. I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with u xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry Sweetheart.
Runfree beautiful Xiva, Head for the bridge xxx


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't believe I'm reading this, I'm so sorry, can't imagine how you must be feelings. Sending condolences from myself and Tarnus. Run free at the bridge gorgeous Xiva taken too soon


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't believe I'm reading this 

I am so, so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Xiva, taken far too soon  xx


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Thinking of you all. RIP Xiva. xx


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry and shocked to read this.  How devastating. *BIG HUGS* for you - Look after yourself.

Run Free beautiful Xiva. xxx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

So so sorry to read this. 

Sending hugs your way. RIP Xiva.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm so shocked to read this can't imagine what your going through stay strong hun run free at the bridge pretty girl


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is shocking PoisonGirl. You must be heartbroken  I am so sorry to hear that. I Feel annoyed somehow writing this that a dog I have watched grow up (via threads here) has lost her life far to soon  RIP beautiful Xiva.


----------



## claire115 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm so so sorry, love and hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im so sorry, run free xiva


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have no words just a huge Canadian Bear Hug.....


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh god, I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you.

And don't dwell on the last thing you said to her - she will have known right until the end how much you love her - no doubt about that.

Run free, Xiva x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Xiva. Another taken away far too soon they are obviously too good to be on this earth and so have been taken to the bridge.

Even though the last thing you told her was that she was a bad girl she knew you loved her and most likely didn't really mean it. She went quickly and the last thing she knew was running and playing in the garden with her friends. She went knowing nothing but love, happiness and good times

R I P Little girl run free at the bridge


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Xiva. 

I don't think any of us are ever prepared for things like this, but it feels so much more wrong when they're only youngsters.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry x


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear this 

What a horrible shock for you all


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh my god I don't know what to say  I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you and your family this evening PG, look after yourself won't you.

Sweet dreams Xiva sweetheart, you're in good company up there xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't imagine what you must be going through. I am so shocked and devastated for you.

RIP Beautiful girl.....play with the others that have gone before you xxx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. What an absolute shock.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my god what a shock!!

I am so sorry to hear this. 

I cant imagine what you must be going through, but hugs to you.

RIP Xiva.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, run free beautiful xxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry love xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I can't bring myself to read all the replies- not that I would be able to see to read anyway!

She has gone to look after Lennox and all the other bridge babies.

Dixie won't leave me alone, she can't sit next to me I have had to send her to bed with Dave because she wants to sit ON me, and be in my face! lol. 

Heartwrenching not to hear her claws scrabble on the crate tray when I went in to let the others out when I got in, laura fed the kids and I'm going to try and force myself to eat a take away for tea, I just don't feel like eating.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am gutted for you Emma I really am 

Rest in peace girl look after Lennox xx


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. How absolutely devastating and shocking for you. She was so young... Whatever you do, do not blame yourself for a moment. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't believe I'm reading this,I'm so sorry.

Run free Xiva.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

How awful for you all.... RIP little girl x


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry, run free little Xiva

We lost Hector in a similar way and our vet also advised that a post mortem probably wouldn't be conclusive. Its hard losing them young and can have a lot of 'what if's' thoughts floating around even though there's nothing you could really do to change the outcome. It seemed like a fairly painless way to go, which brings some comfort in time. 
Dogs don't dwell on things so sure Xiva just felt happy after playing, i felt terrible because the night Hector passed i'd been grumpy with him getting in the way while i was trying to get the xmas decs down. It doesn't change that they were loved.

_To live in hearts we leave behind is not to die. ― Thomas Campbell_


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have only just seen this thread and I am so very, very sorry .


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss xx please try not to blame yourself,take care xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

So so.sorry to hear of this news. Rip beautifull. Xxx


----------



## sprollie16 (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry, run free beautiful girl
x


----------



## martmart (Jan 26, 2012)

Im so sorry to read about xiva. Shes a beautiful dog and far too young for doggy heaven. I hope you can find an easy path through your grief.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry to read of your loss Poision.
regards
DT


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this, completely shocked

RIP Xiva


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I don't know what else to say.

((((hugs))))


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm very sory to hear this. If it's of any help I'm able to print A3+ photos, if you want to mail me the one of your choice I could certainly do you a print, free of charge of course. it's [email protected] It would be a pleasure. Take care... Pete.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so sorry. How awful. 
Hugs. xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear such sad news


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

omg i am so so sorry, try not to blame yourself your a brilliant owner.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Xiva.

R.I.P little girl xx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

God, I am so very sorry, what a shock, RIP poor baby Xiva xox


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. It must have been a massive shock for you.

Rest in Peace Xiva x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG! Im so so sorry, I know words dont heal but I do know how you feel right now.

Take care x


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG I am so sorry to hear, my thoughts are with you all. 
Run free Xiva xxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont read many threads so was expecting to read a thread about a dog which had escaped from the garden and got such a shock to read what did happen.

You must be devastated, I have nothing more to add except i'm so sorry.
RIP Xiva.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Rest In Peace Xiva

Such a shock... 

The fact that you are opening your heart to bullseye at this time shows how caring you are. 

Dan x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

so sorry to read this , what a terrible shock x x


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Aw hun, im so, so sorry. How horrible. 

I hope you are ok, im just a PM away if you want someone to talk to. 

R.I.P beautiful girl, taken far too soon.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Gone far too soon...
Love to you and your family...
Run free little Xiva xxx


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

What a complete shock at reading this post, alot of it has already been said but you will be in my thoughts tonight,take care xxxx


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw Emma what an absolutely awful shock for you. I am deeply sorry for your loss.

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Xiva.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't know what else to say other than so sorry to hear about Xiva  Lots of hugs from me and Sonny


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so so sorry!! What an awful shock! Sending you loads of hugs...my thoughts are with you xxxxxx


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh hun im so sorry


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free


----------



## luka (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss but dint blame yourself sometimes things are out of peoples control you just have to remember the good times and that you gave her the best life sending you hugs from our two xx


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Im so terribly sorry for your loss, so suddenly and unexpected too.
Run free Xiva


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Reading through this thread is heartbreaking :crying: Don't blame your self .....


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this awful news. Safe journey Xiva x


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

How truly awful and shocking. 

I am so so sorry for you hon. 

Run free xiva xx


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Please don't blame yourself xxx


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh my god how awful 
Truely sorry for your loss

Rip xiva

Xxx


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear your news 

Wow what a shock - Keep strong and make some time for yourself if possible x x

RIP Xiva


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear that you have lost Xiva. I feel for you. Don't blame yourself. (((((((((((Sending you huggs)))))))))


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Oh my. There are no words to say he sorry I am. 
Thinking of you. Rip Xiva.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry - losing our babies is terrible at any time and so much worse when young and no warning

try remember the happy memories and try not to blame yourself, it's probably nothing to do with the sickness last night if she's been playing as normal today so sudden stroke or heart failure which have no warning signs - *nothing* you could do to avoid it

RIP baby girl and you and your family are in our thoughts


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh my.... 

I'm so sorry... I hope, you will feel better soon...

Remember.. someday, You will meet him.... cause he is waiting on You after Rainbow Bridge ...

[*] R.I.P [*]

take care...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh Im so sorry!! How horrible


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so so sorry, thoughts are with you and your family.
Run free Xiva xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so so sorry, what a sad shock, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I am thinking of you x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

springerpete said:


> I'm very sory to hear this. If it's of any help I'm able to print A3+ photos, if you want to mail me the one of your choice I could certainly do you a print, free of charge of course. it's [email protected] It would be a pleasure. Take care... Pete.


Thank you so much :crying: I shall try and look out a good one of her


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your news,

rip beautiful


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

I dont know what to say. Sorry just doesnt seem to cut it at times like these. While she was here she was loved and she knew and still does know that. That is the most important thing in the world.

Our thoughts are with you and your family.

RIP Xiva xxxxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hun (((((hugs))))) - what an awful thing to happen.

RIP poor little Xiva xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Terrible news, I am so so so sorry. Rest in peace Xiva


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this, R.I.P


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my god, what a shock 

I never, ever, ever expected to read this when I logged in 

But she was so young! I hope you don't mind me asking but I haven't been keeping up much lately, has she had some sort of problems or was this totally out of the blue?

Thinking of you & your family, what a horrible shock 

Run free beautiful baby Xiva x


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Just catching up with stuff..... we're all thinking of you .. so sorry


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Please, please do not blame yourself, it is always the most caring people who shoulder the blame that is not theirs to bear. If you had taken her to the vet, this awful thing might have happened in a place strange to her. She was at home and now she is at rest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my god, I was not expecting this news when I opened this thread!

I'm SO sorry PG, what a terrible thing to happen to one so young. I can't imagine how you feel.

My thoughts are with you. Run free little Xiva.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words everyone.

Xiva had been a bit 'off' since she ran away on our walk the other night, probably ate some food as the lorry drivers are bad for throwing down half sarnies and stuff. But vet said today was sudden.. and if it had been related to her being off the other day she would have shown more signs, had the runs which she didn't. Especially as she was fine to eat a bone, run around like a loony and play with Dave.

It still hasn't sunk in right I expected to hear her when I went to let the dogs out. And thought I should take her to play with the staffie tomorrow as he's very playful


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now and tears are flowing here too  I will say that the picture thread you put up the other day showed a dog who looked so very happy and healthy, not a care in the world and obviously very much loved. Her life may have been short but she had a better one than many dogs who live long lives have and that was down to you. You have given her everything possible right to the end and she knew that without question. 

Thinking of you all tonight and take care, you have to look after yourself too. xxx

Run free at the bridge sweet Xiva, you were obviously needed to play with other beautiful dogs there. xxx


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh sweetheart. There's nothing to say I know but we're all thinking of you and it is not, not, not your fault at all. You loved her and she was happy - that's all that matters.


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Such terribly shocking news - she was a beauty. My thoughts are with you this evening and over the coming days x

RIP Xiva.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry, she was taken far too young. 

Run free at the bridge Xiva


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Tonight your pup is playing "over rainbow bridge" knowing that life on this earth with you was such a loved one.

Sending you very big hugs xxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lennox sent me Xiva. Yes it sounds stupid but it makes me feel better. Lennox wanted Xiva with him to play with. And I am sure she is up there causing havoc, play fighting and getting covered in mud.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to here this I cant imagine what your going thru, my best wishes and hugs.

Sophie sends wet noise kisses and snorts.


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about this! Sending huge hugs and just remember Xiva had the best life and you made her very happy for the short time she was with you. Hope you, the family and the dogs are OK, such an awful thing to happen, I can barely comprehend it.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

so, so sorry to hear this you must be devastated.

It's no consolation just now but although her life was way too short it was full of love and happiness. All your photos show that she lived every day to the max and I don't think any dog could ask for more.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

My thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.

Taken far too soon, RIP sweetheart :crying:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Emma, I saw this on FB but I had to come here to give you my condolonces. I'm so sorry for your loss but I know it wasn't your fault. You gave Xiva the best life in her short time here. Thinking of you x


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm lost for words. 

I'm so so sorry PG. 

Enjoy it up there at the bridge Xiva xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't believe I'm reading this. You must be hovering between shock, disbelief and deep distress. I'm so sorry. Seems impossible to take in. I am so, so sorry. Tho it sounds like a kind way for a dog to die, if it must, but so hard to believe, so unfair, that she was so loved and wanted.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, RIP Xiva xx


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

So terribly sorry to hear about Xiva. What a shock, Xiva was so young. No-one could ever have predicted this. You gave her a wonderful life she was the happiest looking dog.

All sympathy to you.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Another taken too soon sorry for your loss


----------



## midnightrainbow (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. It's one of the worst things in the world to lose a pet and to have it happen so suddenly and unexpectedly makes it so much worse. RIP Xiva


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Such sad news  
RIP Xiva, big hugs PG x


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

So sorry :crying:
Rip little Xiva xx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh goodness PG, I am so very sorry to hear this, what a terrible shock for you. Words wont help much at the moment but take comfort in the knowledge that all your PF friends are thinking of you.

RIP dear Xiva.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very very sorry to hear about Xiva :sad:

Rune free at the bridge beautiful girl xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Omg im so shocked and saddened to hear this news

Run free poor little Xiva xxx


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss xxxxx


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

What a shock i am so very sorry.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww i just read this... what a dreadful thing. 

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss our thoughts are with you all at this sad shocking time.

Sending clobber slobber and sniffs x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no  I'm so very sorry to hear this. So young too.

RIP angel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry, sending you all best wishes.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Just seen this- so sorry to read this, rest in peace xiva x


----------



## pinkpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry, what an awful shock for you.

much love xx


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about xiva

r.i.p little one.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

OMG im so so sorry for you loss hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my word! What terrible news and an awful shock for you.

Run free Xiva x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry how awful.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

so so sorry, thats just awful  R.I.P Xiva xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry, a terrible shock and especially in one so young.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh my Goodness, I have only just seen this thread.

I'm so so sorry, how awful for you, what a terrible shock and so unfair in such a young dog.

Her life may have been cut short but it was clearly a very happy one with you and your other dogs, try to take some comfort from that. Also it sounds like it was very sudden, which although makes it an awful shock for you, means that there was no suffering for her.

Run free at the bridge Xiva xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

so sorry for your sudden and tragic loss 


my thoughts are with you and your family



Run free young girl


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just read what happened (been away). So So sorry. What a devastating shock for you.


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry.What an awful shock. Run free Xiva.xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have been thinking PG. You don't think she may have been bitten by an adder when out the other day before she ran off do you? The weather in those pics is perfect for basking. I would have expected a swelling at the bite point though but just keep wondering why such a healthy young girl should pass away like that. Sorry if this is upsetting it's not meant to be but I can't fathom it myself. 

Take care of yourself and at least you know she was much loved and well looked after. xxx


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, please don't blame yourself. I've been there before and it's a hopeless road to nowhere, this is tragic but certainly not your fault x x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Have been thinking PG. You don't think she may have been bitten by an adder when out the other day before she ran off do you? The weather in those pics is perfect for basking. I would have expected a swelling at the bite point though but just keep wondering why such a healthy young girl should pass away like that. Sorry if this is upsetting it's not meant to be but I can't fathom it myself.
> 
> Take care of yourself and at least you know she was much loved and well looked after. xxx


No it's ok... definitely not as I gave her a full thorough check over when we got home as I do with all of the dogs when we have been somewhere different (as well as at least once or twice a week) and other than a tiny tiny thorn stuck halfway up her front leg (I mean it was about 2mm long... thats how thorough I am) there was nothing.

I still haven't got my head round it myself...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Just seen this, how devastating ime so,so sorry to hear this a sudden death is so difficult to get your head around, ive had both a dog that was ill quite young for a long time so we were prepared for what had to come, still hard but the "getting your head round it" had been done. Last year charlie was out on his normal walk (well a mission) as far as charlie was concerned, came home nothing unusual at all 10 minutes later it was the begginning of the end, so i know how devastated, confused,you will be feeling. Thinking about you. xxx


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I have only just seen the very sad news! I'm really sorry for your loss! RIP little one!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this tragic news PG. Thoughts are with you all. Xxx run free at the bridge little Xiva you are muched loved xxx


----------



## Fifi McK (Apr 13, 2012)

Really sorry to hear your news
(hugs)


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just seen this...so very sorry to read your sad news PG.

Big hugs xx


Run free and play at the Bridge Xiva with all your new friends waiting for you...


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

So sorry to read this


----------

